# Dedicated turkey gun



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Who has a gun dedicated soley to turkey hunting and describe it. Just looking for ideas. Turning my 870 into my turkey gun since I only deer hunt with a ml. Picked up a sureshot stock at cabelas yesterday for 40 bucks to get it started

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

roo said:


> Who has a gun dedicated soley to turkey hunting and describe it. Just looking for ideas. Turning my 870 into my turkey gun since I only deer hunt with a ml. Picked up a sureshot stock at cabelas yesterday for 40 bucks to get it started
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


oldgobbler.com has all the information a guy could ever want.

Or just talk to DEDGOOSE. He has more information on turkey guns/loads than OG. :lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Well...I did until LoBrass introduced me to waterfowling.:lol:
I have a Winchester 1300 with the XX full choke that came with it, no scope, all black and deadly on turkeys out to 50 yards (last years kill distance). However, it's best to use turkey loads on turkeys with it.:lol:

Big T


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I got the camo thumbgole stock for it. Put it on today. Anyone have Any experience with painting the rest of the gun or camo dipping? Thought it would look neat camo stock with od green receiver and barrel . Any ideas? Thanks checking oldgobbler now.
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## freebeard60 (Apr 22, 2011)

I use my old rem 870 with a full choke.Camo duct tape,and phrases written all over it in black magic marker.Most of them cant be printed here.I shoot it once a year.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

870 SPS-T
Tru-Glo Holo sight
Indian Creek .665 Choke 










View from the driver's seat










The gun orginally came with some half-assed painted finish that, per Remington QC standards, started flaking off immediately out of the box. I stripped off that garbage and hit it with a self-etching primer and then rattle-can Krylon, OD Green. 
I also spent a fair amount of time polishing the bore/forcing cone.

It will put 275 Hevi 7's in a 10" circle at 40 yards (shooting 2 oz loads, could probably do "better" by going to a 2 1/4 oz load)


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

You have got a great start... Pair it with a quality choke (SumToy, Pure Gold, Indian Creek, Tru Glo SSX) and quality loads Win XTD, Fed HW 7s, Hevi shot and you have a bonafide killer.

I shoot a 
870 26" Barrel 
TG SSX 550
Fed HW 7s
KNoxx Tactical Stock
Tru Glo Red Dot
B Square Saddle


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

870 with Kicks choke some stick on camo and shoulder strap. My son shoots a 20 ga 870 with #7 Federals and a Tru Glo SSX choke.He took an Ohio bird at 52 yards.We did not pattern it for that distance but it did stop the bird in its tracks.That particular gun patterned fantastic at forty yards. Thanks to Dedgoose for the heads up on the Federals.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.hr1871.com/Firearms/Shotguns/pardnerPump.asp

7th gun down 

Pardner Pump Turkey Gun


This gun is awesome. Comes with choke and has a tight pattern. Excellent 40 yard gun, and have taken birds out to 50 yards. My brother has this gun and I have the normal Pardner Pump Turkey gun without the camo pattern. The only difference was this gun comes with a choke for $300 and mine was only a modified choke for $240. I set mine up with a Mad Max and shoot Hevi 13 #7. My brother shoots the cheap Remington Nitros and it does extremely well. We take friends and family our every year and they always want to use our 2 guns. 

PM me is you need any further info.

Chris


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Klr.... Can you go into the painting process a little more. Should I strip off the bluing or just go over it. Got a couple rust spots id like to get rid of as well. Any info is great 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I wouldn't bother stripping the bluing before painting. If the rust isn't bad (ie. no pitting) you can prep those spots with some steel wool to get to bare metal. 
You'll have to remove all the grease/oil with some type of solvent and let it dry completely. I use carb cleaner.
I then use a self etching or bare metal primer that will chemically bond to the metal, then spray over that with what ever color you want.

Don't get in a hurry with the paint, light even coats so that you won't have runs and you'll be fine.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

roo said:


> Who has a gun dedicated soley to turkey hunting and describe it. Just looking for ideas. Turning my 870 into my turkey gun since I only deer hunt with a ml. Picked up a sureshot stock at cabelas yesterday for 40 bucks to get it started
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I purchased a Benelli Nova about 6 or 7 years ago..fitted it with a pure gold choke tube and it has never been used for anything except turkey (upgraded from my mossberg 835 ultra mag (awesome gun) which was purchased just for Turkey also ..


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> Well...I did until LoBrass introduced me to waterfowling.:lol:
> I have a Winchester 1300 with the XX full choke that came with it, no scope, all black and deadly on turkeys out to 50 yards (last years kill distance). However, it's best to use turkey loads on turkeys with it.:lol:
> 
> Big T


Running the same gun, all black Winchester 1300 with a Hastings choke. Used for strictly turkey. That gun is a killing machine when throwing a 3" Remington 4x6 duplex... Seen it kill at 60+ yards in a pinch


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All black Remington 870, 3" mag with a Pattern master extra full choke tube. It has no problem reaching out to the 50 yard mark or more.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a dedicated 20" 20 ga. barrel tru glo sights with the xfull choke that came with it and thumb hole stock I use on my TC Encore for Turkey hunting. I shoot Winchester Supreme High Velocity #5's 1 5/16 ounce loads. It patters well at 30 yds if they are not within that range I pass on the shot until I can "skill 'em later".

Jim


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

Benelli Nova with Indian Creek choke, Leupold red dot, and Hevi #7s.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for all your help guys . This was going to be my summer project but I got into it and its too much fun. Paint is drying now. Scope ready to put on. All for around 100 bucks. In sure it won't be so cheap when I go to get a choke.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)




----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Klr, did you put anything on after you painted to protect it? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Nope. Best part about paint is that if it gets scuffed up, just paint it again.


----------

